# Wife's porn habit



## TonyV (Jun 10, 2014)

Been married 25 years, sex life is active and fine. Discovered wife watching online porn by accident on her iPad. Not a big deal except she has insisted for years she doesn't like porn, she finds it degrading to women, she doesn't want me viewing anything. Again, not a big deal for me. 

Here's the kicker though, the pron she watches is all about anal sex, double penetration, and stuff but she hates anal sex and anything to do with sex out of the ordinary. I asked her once, nicely, she completely denied it (no one else has access to her iPad). I told her I don't care (in fact I'm hoping she'd open her mind a bit) but she was defensive and belligerent towards me just for mentioning. I suggested we watch together and became very upset. At this point, I'm just trying to understand what is really going on in her head since she won't even entertain talking about it, why would a woman view something that she finds "disgusting" (her words) yet she hides it from me after all these years?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Is she still blowing her gay hair stylist too?

Com'on Tony. Back to your X-Box before mom comes home and catches you on the computer again.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My thoughts... Leave it alone. She's ashamed of it and it turns her on. If you keep pressing her on it, she'll start resenting you for it and she'll shut you down sexually. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Is she still blowing her gay hair stylist too?
> 
> Com'on Tony. Back to your X-Box before mom comes home and catches you on the computer again.


lololololol


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Is she still blowing her gay hair stylist too?
> 
> Com'on Tony. Back to your X-Box before mom comes home and catches you on the computer again.


Gee Amp, what are you implying?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Is she still blowing her gay hair stylist too?
> 
> Com'on Tony. Back to your X-Box before mom comes home and catches you on the computer again.


TonyV only has one post in his history. I am curious why you think he is someone else?


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Theseus said:


> TonyV only has one post in his history. I am curious why you think he is someone else?


Probably same IP as the other guy.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Amplexor said:


> Is she still blowing her gay hair stylist too?
> 
> Com'on Tony. Back to your X-Box before mom comes home and catches you on the computer again.


You're damn lucky I wasn't taking a sip of my coffee whilist reading your reply here, good sir. I'd have spat my coffee all over my laptop and wouldn't have been a very happy cat. 

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------

